# Gotta get bigger!!!



## tbow388 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well folks I have been gone a while. Just seems like I am getting busier and busier.

This spring will be my forth large garden and it is going to get a lot larger.






The last 3 years I have been helping and learning from my neighbor. He is getting older and wants me to take over his spot. I will work into this spot and get a little bigger each year. This year I will be 4 times larger than last year and in this new spot. This is the 5 acre field I have to work with.

I did go and get me a new toy to help this year.






The new garden is 1/2 mile away so I will be using this to travel back and forth and haul supplies.


----------



## calebng15 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice ride!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 4, 2015)

wow bare ground. 5 acres. that's a lot of 'maters.


----------



## tbow388 (Mar 4, 2015)

I am starting with 100 maters of my own. There will be more planted on a team effort.
I will have a row of squash, a row of zuchini, a row of pickling cucumbers and a row of okra.
The green beans that I grow will be at the house. I am going to try climbing beans on a fence. 

A lot of that acreage is used for watermelon and cantelope. We also grow corn for feed. 

I have already made a deal with a farmers market / nursery to buy all of my produce. I will still save some for my regular customers that I have had the last couple of years.


----------

